# Sunday 9/3 Tarpon Caught: 2 for 2



## fishhook (Aug 6, 2006)

Chapter 1: Four of us from work decided to take a trip to Galveston from Fort Worth over Labor Day weekend. We decided to go for big game fish. Nothing better than Tarpon for that! None of us had ever caught a Tarpon, and two of us never went ocean fishing. Once we decided on where and what we were fishing for, we searched for a professional guide to increase our chances of hunting, finding and catching the ever elusive Trophy Tarpon. Captain Chris Jamail of Hookset Charters agreed to take the rowdy Fort Worth Four to make the chase.
Chapter 2: After driving 5 1/2 hours from Fort Worth to Galveston, the two ocean fishing virgins immediately started to prepare for the fishing trip as they were concerned that sea sickness would be an issue. So, after numerous motion de-sensitizing libations, significant sight-seeing tours of several Strand pubs and an early bed time (1 AM), we were all sure sea sickness would not be an issue (Hang overs would cover the effects of any rolling seas). Of course the other two of us (veterans) had to go along and chaperone). Galveston is a great place and we plan on many trips in the future.
Chapter 3: Met Captain Chris Jamail west of Galveston just over the toll bridge at 7 AM. As we drove to the boat ramp, we were sure we saw the lights of Corpus Christi. Oh yeah, on the way, we stopped for some well needed cups of coffee and some food! We loaded the 25 foot Boston Whaler with all of our cameras, food and water (and a couple of cases of beer) and got set for the adventure. Captain Chris was pumped for the day and was well prepared to go "slay" some tarpon.
Chapter 4: We finally left the ramp at 7:15 and moved out into the Gulf. On the way, the captain was laying out the day and told us the techniques we would use to locate the Tarpon. The waters were clear but had a chop to it. 1-2 foot waves that would prove to be a blessing for our un-sea worthy sailors. Wind was out of the east (I think) and we were looking in 30 foot waters. As we tried various locations going up the coast (north and east towards the sea wall) (sorry about my directions as I am not really familiar with the area) we were not successful in finding any activity. we started to be concerned for a long eight hour boat ride but we also knew of the risk involved in looking for tarpon. We all were hoping to at least see one tarpon rolling and only dreamed of having one jump let alone bringing one to the boat. Captain Chris decided to move to deeper waters. This decision proved to be right on!!!
Chapter 5: In 40 feet of water, we looked for bait fish. Initially, we were one of four boats working the area. Soon we found what we were looking for. BAIT FISH! Captain Chris set up his drift line and put out two lines of chartruese poppies and two lines of shad, all with circle hooks. The lines were 40 pound test with 100 pound leader. On the second drift pass over the bait fish, line one started sceaming. Buddy Mike picked up the pole and just stood there holding the pole. Finally, some action. Captain Chris started pulling in the other three poles. The remaining three of us were falling over each other in excitement, but no jumping, just line going out. I was watching the reel and told Captain Chris that Mike was spooling and about out of line. Before the third pole could be brought in, Captain Chris saw what was happening and immediately started the motor. At the exact time the line ran out, the boat started movong foward and started Mike started gaining line. (Three weeks befere the trip, Mike had fallen from a horse and broke a rib). Mike fought the fish for about 10 minutes and handed the pole off to buddy Scott as his rib pain was significant. Time for one more beer). After five minutes into Scott's fight, the line went slack and the fish was lost. We can only imagine what the fish was, but of course it was the big one that got away.
Chater 6: Three small sand sharks were caught on the shad on the third and fourth pass over the bait fish. Then it happened. The captain saw a Tarpon roll to the starboard side of the boat about ten yards off. As he told us to look at it, we turned to look. While looking for the disappeared tarpon no more than ten seconds), line 2 went off. We all turned to look at the pole and saw a huge tapon literally jumping out of the water right towards the boat (and me)!!!!! It landed about 10 feet from boat and disappeared under the boat. Captain Chris handed me the pole and watched line go out. I tried to hold the pole to keep the line away from the boat, but the fish was not cooperating. The line was close to the motor and very close to the propeller. Captain Chris grabbed the pole to prevent the line from breaking and was doing acrobatics I only saw in the olympics. He was hanging onto the motor, leaning over the rear of the boat all the time this giant fish was pulling line trying to break loose. Broken ribbed Mike raised the motor while Scott and I grabbed Captain Mike to keep him from falling into the water. The result, the line was safe and the tarpon still on the line. What a heroic save. Captain Chris handed the pole back to me and the fight was on. Three more incredible jumps and twenty minutes later, the 130 pound tarpon was caught, pictures taken and a successful release. An incredible fight and I am now dreaming of my second tarpon. After a few minutes of rest, we went back for another pass.
Chapter 7: On the way back to the start of the drift, we see about 6 tarpon rolling near by. We started casting poppers to the starboard side while the drift lines were off the port. A minute later and line 1 again started screaming and we all saw a huge tarpon jump. Broken rib Mike picked up the pole and was determined to suffer whatever he had to suffer to bring the tarpon to the boat. He fought through four jumps, three or four large runs over thirty minutes, but was successful. The rib was hurting, but the thrill of the catch was well worth it. The 160-170 pound tarpon was brought to the boat, pictures taken and another successful release.
Chaper 8: Two passes later, all four lines started to sceam. No jumps, so we thought we ran into some more sharks. As we all reeled in the fish, we saw they were red. We never saw that type of fish and Captain Chris quickly told us they were Bull Reds. A total five bull reds were taken. Jimmy had two and Scott, Mike and I each had 1. That was fun.
Chapter 9: After a few more unsuccessful passes, the day came to a conclusion. Reel in the lines, let's go in. Captain Chris raised the two tarpon flags so all could see what we had caught. Of course, when reaching port, we acted all cool like this was no big deal, but our steps were quick with the bounce of the successful "tarpon hunter" and we were already talking about our next trip with Captain Chris Jamail. On a side note, the day ended with ten to twelve other boats fishing the same area. All of the boats seemed to work the area politely and in god order. Other boats ere also catching tarpon (our two and four others we know of). One boat near us landed a tarpon and actually brought the tarpon into the boat. Several boats (includng ours) started yelling at the novice tarpon fisherman but I do not think he heard us. We saw the tarpon go back in the water, and the boat reviving the tarpon in the water. I believe the return was successful, but could not verify.

Captain Chris Jamail was great. He will be our guide every time we go to Galveston. What a day. Jumped two, landed two tarpon, three sharks and five bulls. Great comraderie with Jimmy, Scott and Broken Rib Mike. Chris Jamail gave the four from Fort Worth a memory that will be with us for our lives.

Sorry for the length of this post. The excitement of my first tarpon catch got the best of me!! Also my first post.


----------



## H2O (Aug 2, 2005)

Dang, Now thats an awesome first post and report. Congrats.


----------



## Dances With Fish (Jul 24, 2006)

Sorry to lazy to read right now but nice pics


----------



## specker (Apr 9, 2005)

Nice catch


----------



## cabolew (Aug 12, 2005)

Great Report! Chris is a great guy to fish with!


----------



## finatical (Dec 3, 2004)

*Congratulation!*

Congratulation on your first tarpon...now your days will be spent dreaming of your next trip...but don't be fooled into thinking it can be easily repeated...the **** god smiled on you to get not one but two on your first trip.

>>>"One boat near us landed a tarpon and actually brought the tarpon into the boat. Several boats (includng ours) started yelling at the novice tarpon fisherman but I do not think he heard us. We saw the tarpon go back in the water, and the boat reviving the tarpon in the water. I believe the return was successful, but could not verify."<<<

FYI These "novice tarpon fisherman" are 6 for 11 out of eleven trips in the last month or so. The fish in question was landed in 25 minutes, it was the anglers first tarpon after chasing them for five years so we wanted some special pictures. We will never know if "the return was successful" for this fish or your fish but we can only hope so...we do not bring tarpon onboard as a regular practice.

Not to highjack your thread but...

What's really interesting is if you visit most of the tarpon guides web sites they show many pictures of tarpon in and laying in the bottom of there boats...I wonder if they had people hooting and yelling at them then they boated their fish?

Maybe it's "do as we say...not as we do"?

I say "do unto others..."

no "flybyes" with the big motors...no bigmotors within 1000yrds of other boats even if your done fishing that spot...don't cutoff people drifts...etc...all of which we have experienced this season, from pros who should know better...

I'm done with my rant...but it has been building up for a while...and I feel much better. 

Congratulations again & tight lines,

Finatical


----------



## fisher__man (Jan 13, 2006)

great fish and congrats. I have had the best and worst luck this year. I have hooked allot of tarpon this year and have not landed on yet this year. between bad line and just fish comming off the hook it has been a frustraiting year but I will be back out thier next weekend. 

Finatical I feel your pain. 3 times this year we have found fish and have had guides come in on us with out a problem gave us room did not cut off any drifts and give us room we all fished a school together without any problems but on other occasions we have stoped well over 400 yards away of them and they would start screaming and waving us off. seems to be that if we find fish they are ours and if they find fish they are thiers. 

Fishhook
Again great pics and good job.


----------



## haparks (Apr 12, 2006)

im heading that way the week end of the 16th--we were unsuccessful on our first venture for the elusive tarpon but may be this next trip will be the key-- way to go guys that was a great story and the pics amke it that much better--


----------

